# YOU WILL NEVER BELIEVE THIS



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

You know with the incodents with NumNums -_- I never ever thought things could go up on the upside. Though yes NumNums is doing fine. HEY he even was the door bell today.

:roll:

So sad when the rat can hear the door and not you. Heh, everyone should get a ratty door bell. 

But unto what I was talking about earlier.

OMG OMG OMG OMGOMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

OW OH OMG OW ::checks ear for bleeding:: OW bit wrong thing that was not my plug he's been so diligently trying to free from my ear OW. BTW that's not numNums.

::hugs the nearest person and squeaks.

WATCH OUT GHOAST RAT!

















Oh and course the FIRST thing he discovers on his new mama, my shirt rode up.








And this is where he is now though he's gong back in the cage he's nipping me.









But seriously he's a sweet boy and he's new here so I don't blame him. It'll take awhile before he gets used to me.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont get it.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

what are you talking about?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

NOW I HAVE A MISCHEIF, poor numnums has been a lone rat for over a year. And i've been having SO MANY complications with the adoption of Mokku, MOKKU CAME HOME TODAY! ::dances:: Sorry I'm excited! That and i got nipped, so applying pressure and typing don't work LOL


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, she talking about her new baby. The friend she been waiting for for NumNums. However, I have no idea about the ear bleeding thing, lol. He's adorable RoRo^_^ Whatcha gonna call him?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

MOKKU, and if you read my thing as I was typing in stead of biting my ear plug he was playing with he bit nipped my ear. Guess I should have stopped him but he seemed so happy. now he's chewing on an apple.

I'm so happy he's home. 

HE"S SO TINEY! I look at him and I look at NumNums I'm like X_X

Mokku has a lot to grow/


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

hehe new additions are exciting. he's adorable.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

congradulations on the new baby boy! he's adorable, even if he's already getting into trouble. remember, its a universal baby thing: everything goes in the mouth! haha. 

however this belongs in the meet my rat section so it has been moved there


----------

